# Why don't you make like a tree....(or what kind of tree are you?)



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2015)

https://urnabios.com/product/

Well...kinda. This is an interesting idea.

_"The Bios Urn is a fully biodegradable urn designed to convert you into a tree after life. Mainly composed by two parts, the urn contains a seed which will grow to remember your loved one. Bios Urn turns death into a transformation and a return to life through nature."

Choose your seed...*$145*
Bios Urn is compatible with any kind of seed.
*Pine*
Pinus Halepensis





*Gingko*
Ginkgo Biloba




*Maple*
Acer platanoides




*Oak*
Quercus robur




*Ash*
Fraxinus excelsior




*Beech*
Fagus sylvatica_


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2015)

I saw your post on Facebook, I think it's a cool idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't help but wonder the impact on the eventual tree. Would the @Tclem tree have no leaves on top? Would the @Kevin tree be stubby and twisted? Would the @Brink tree have fuzzy bark and grow away from the sun? Would the @Kenbo tree wither and die if not constantly and perfectly manicured?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2015)

Would the @SENC Tree grow nuts and pecans?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey give me your ash and for 150 bucks I will give you a paperbag seed and hell I will dig the hole!!! There is one born every day!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> I can't help but wonder the impact on the eventual tree. Would the @Tclem tree have no leaves on top? Would the @Kevin tree be stubby and twisted? Would the @Brink tree have fuzzy bark and grow away from the sun? Would the @Kenbo tree wither and die if not constantly and perfectly manicured?




Ouch!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, big brass ones!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2015)

C'mon, guys, I thought for sure this would spark some fun. I'll try another one or two to try to fan the flame.

Would the @Mike1950 tree be gnarly and petrified?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> C'mon, guys, I thought for sure this would spark some fun. I'll try another one or two to try to fan the flame.
> 
> Would the @Mike1950 tree be gnarly and petrified?


Now that is as good as they get right there.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 24, 2015)

Funny I don't know why I was thinking about it the other day literally, having a cemetery but instead of tombstones you plant a tree and have a little plaque, and over course the person would have to be cremated, wouldn't want the roots pushing up bones haha. Something different I'd think, of course, I'm surprised there's not another 0 after the price for that one thing, as most people who have buried a loved one knows the outrageous cost for it all.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> C'mon, guys, I thought for sure this would spark some fun. I'll try another one or two to try to fan the flame.
> 
> Would the @Mike1950 tree be gnarly and petrified?




burly 

@SENC that is easy- Female cat willow.  @Tclem No doubt hes a lemon.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> burly
> 
> @SENC that is easy- Female cat willow.  @Tclem No doubt hes a lemon.


Funny. And well done. Ash-hole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2015)

I think somebody has been watching to much "back to the future". Biff Hawthorne

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 24, 2015)

Surprised nobody suggested henry would be a finger lime tree... given the look of the fruit and all

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2015)

All right, Kentucky boy...

Would @JR Custom Calls' tree have no branches?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Surprised nobody suggested henry would be a finger lime tree... given the look of the fruit and all




 @SENC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> All right, Kentucky boy...


I believe that would be-

"Alright, Kentucky manly man..."

You're welcome :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2015)

SENC said:


> All right, Kentucky boy...
> 
> Would @JR Custom Calls' tree have no branches?


They don't in Kentucky. Straight up. Or is that North Carolina. Same difference

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2015)

All ya'll who want to do this should end up in Texas. Mesquite trees grow frequently from a cow eating the beans and dropping...... well, you know, containing the bean. Just mix the ashes in there, and voila, you're part of a tree!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2015)

Tony said:


> All ya'll who want to do this should end up in Texas. Mesquite trees grow frequently from a cow eating the beans and dropping...... well, you know, containing the bean. Just mix the ashes in there, and voila, you're part of a tree!



Brilliant? I think you've struck upon a million dollar idea Tony. All we need to do is sell the idea to the rich folks in California and New York. Send the ashes of the loved one to us and well mix the ashes with some cowfeed and skeet seeds and wait for the poop. Catch it in a plant pot. Cultivate the cow patty into a bonsai tree so it can survive anywhere even a Manhattan high rise or a Louisiana swamp hut.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2015)

Would @Tony be a volunteer mesquite tree?


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Brilliant? I think you've struck upon a million dollar idea Tony. All we need to do is sell the idea to the rich folks in California and New York. Send the ashes of the loved one to us and well mix the ashes with some cowfeed and skeet seeds and wait for the poop. Catch it in a plant pot. Cultivate the cow patty into a bonsai tree so it can survive anywhere even a Manhattan high rise or a Louisiana swamp hut.



Sounds good @Kevin ! You've got the land, I'll bring the poop!



SENC said:


> Would @Tony be a volunteer mesquite tree?



I would totally do it! I told my wife of the plan, she said no ..........way. I guess I need to convince my son to do it for me. I'm the perfect mesquite tree; short, squaty, and not pretty to look at

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 24, 2015)

@Tclem would be a bald cypress obviously..

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2015)

Apparently, the @SENC tree would just sit in the middle of the field, stirring the pot and mocking all the other trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Apparently, the @SENC tree would just sit in the middle of the field, stirring the pot and mocking all the other trees.



He'd be like a pine tree...nice to look at but a pita cuz he's full of sticky sap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> @Tclem would be a bald cypress obviously..


That's a good one. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

